# FreeBSD 12-ALPHA8 (and later) buildworld failure



## vsharun (Oct 20, 2018)

Hello,

Before new openssl introduction I have no issue with buildworld at least up to 12-ALPHA7 inclusive, but since introduction of latest openssl 1.1.1 (I guess) I have following issue with buildworld:

[FONT=Courier New]cc -target x86_64-unknown-freebsd13.0 --sysroot=/tmp/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp -B/tmp/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin -fpic -DPIC  -O2 -pipe -march=native  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -DENABLE_WIDEC -I. -I/tmp/usr/src/amd64.amd64/lib/ncurses/ncursesw -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncursesw -I/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses -I/usr/src/contrib/ncurses/include -I/usr/src/contrib/ncurses/ncurses -Wall -DNDEBUG -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DFREEBSD_NATIVE -DTERMIOS -g -MD  -MF.depend.lib_move.pico -MTlib_move.pico -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector-strong -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-unused-local-typedef -Wno-address-of-packed-member  -Qunused-arguments  -c /usr/src/contrib/ncurses/ncurses/base/lib_move.c -o lib_move.pico
--- secure/lib/libcrypto__L ---
*/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/cversion.c:27:16: error: use of undeclared identifier 'compiler_flags'*
*        return compiler_flags;*
               ^
1 error generated.[/FONT]

Most (if not all) ports removed, libressl deinstalled, both src.conf and make.conf commented everything out - no luck either way.

Rollback to -r338959 (ALPHA7) and the buildworld like butter, but everything after it - no luck.

Any suggestions/recomendations ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2018)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------

